# Can Rats Have Stevia?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I just made some blackberry cobbler and used a stevia baking blend that was 50% stevia 50%sugar. My girl of course smelled it and had to have a taste. She only had a lick or two and it was mostly just pieces of blackberries, but is stevia okay for rats? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I do plain yogurt, walnut, stevia and frozen berry smoothies for myself often and I let the parrot, chickens and rats have some.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I personally can't use it at all, numbs my hands for some reason....bizarre! But I don't think a tiny bit would effect her. I imagine they would have done animal testing on Stevia because it is so popular and in every grocery store now, I like to picture happy ratties eating muffins and pudding made with Stevia, not how they really test it on them. :0(


----------

